# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  περί επαναχρησιμοποίησης UPS

## button

Καλησπέρα σας .. Προς Διαχειριστές αν έβαλα σε λάθος topic να με συγχωρέσετε άλλα μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι που να βάλω γιατί όλα φαίνονται σχετικά   Έχω 2 UPS βεβαία το ενα είναι παλιό και δεν θα το χρειαστώ γιατί έχω ενα που θέλει νέα μπαταριά μόνο.  Αντί να το πετάξω λέω να το διαλύσω για ανταλλακτικά η να το επαναχρησιμοποιήσω κάπως   Καμιά ιδέα       http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## GR_KYROS

ο Μ/Τ είναι πάντα χρήσιμος, με είσοδο 220 μέτρα  τι τάσεις έχει, πρέπει να κάνει για ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό

----------


## button

Δεν ξέρω πόσα volt έχει έξοδο ακόμα δεν το ξήλωσα θα δοκιμάσω αύριο στο εργαστήριο

χμμ


έχει 3 χονδρά καλώδια το Κόκκινο ποιο πάχη και καφέ με μπλε ίδιο μέγεθος   προφανώς είναι είσοδος 

και μετά έχει 5 καλώδια πάνω σε ένα φις ίδιο πάχος και χρώματα είναι 

Μαύρο,κόκκινο,καφέ,κίτρινο,μπλε 

μπορεί και ανάποδα καθώς όλα περνάνε απο την πλακέτα εκεί είναι λίγο χαμός

----------


## button

Μετρήσεις δεν έκανα γιατί όταν σύνδεσα μου βραχυκύκλωνε 
κόκκινο και καφέ είναι φάση και μπλε ουδέτερο έτσι δοκίμασα κόκκινο + μπλε και μετά καφέ + μπλε άλλα τζίφος 

Τι δεν έκανα σωστά

----------


## kaptenlouna

Μέτρα τα με το πολύμετρο(ohm).

----------


## button

με ποια χρώματα ?

----------


## kaptenlouna

> με ποια χρώματα ?


Όλους τους συνδιασμους(εκτος των χοντρών καλωδίων).

----------


## button

Μαύρο (Α)
Κόκκινο (Β)
Καφέ (Γ)
Κίτρινο (Δ)
Μπλε (Ε) 

Α+Β=0Ω
Α+Γ=0Ω
Α+Δ=12,5Ω
Α+Ε=11.3Ω

Β+Α=0Ω
Β+Γ=1Ω
Β+Δ=0Ω
Β+Ε=0Ω

Γ+Α=0Ω
Γ+Β=1Ω
Γ+Δ=0Ω
Γ+Ε=0Ω

Δ+Α=12Ω
Δ+Β=0Ω
Δ+Γ=0Ω
Δ+Ε=1.1Ω

Ε+Α=11,4Ω
Ε+Β=0Ω
Ε+Γ=0Ω
Ε+Δ=1.2Ω 

Αυτές μετρήσεις είναι

----------


## kaptenlouna

Αν και μεγάλος μετασχηματιστής, μου φαίνονται λίγο μικρές αυτες οι τιμές.Tο καλύτερο θα ήταν να έδινες απο ενάν άλλο μετασχηματιστη 10-12 volt ,στο δευτερέυων(στα χοντρά) ώστε να πάρεις μετρήσεις στο πρωτέυων.Εκεί που έδινες πιο πρίν ,λογικό ήταν το βραχυκύκλωμα.Πάντως ο πιο λογικός συνδιασμός με αυτά τα δεδομένα, είναι μάυρο-κίτρινο.

----------

